# Let's Talk Length, What Are The Advantages & Disad's



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok, I'm in a position here to start cutting lengths of pipe to make some blowguns and would like to hear

from some of you guys what are some of the ad's and disad's of longer vs. shorter blowguns?

I've got a 3ft, 4ft, and 5 all cut ready to glue and build.

The longer 5 foot one should be the most accurate I'm thinking? How about power needed to expel the

dart, I'm thinking it's more blow effort required on the larger model vs. shorter?

What is your optimum length...

What say you...?


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

the shorter the pipe, the less effort to expel the dart and also lighter the weight. but you loss more and more dart speed and accuracy.the longer the pipe, the more effort needed and more weight added. But the dart speed and accuracy you will acquire will increase. I would say that somewhere between 4 and 5 feet would be good.


----------



## jtilley (Dec 12, 2012)

Althoug some may differ with me, my personal favorite for best of everything is a 5' gun, It is long enough to gain some speed and accuracy, but no so long that it is unhandy to carry. I have made several 4' guns with satisfactory results, and they are easier to carry , and shoot, but you do sacrifice performance. I actually have no use for a 3' foot gun except shooting foam darts at the boys  Your prefered length will really depend on what you are comfortable with , and what you will use it for.

A 10' length of pvc will only set you back a few bucks, buy a piece cut it to various lengths make up some darts and experiment. Once you find the one you like then add your mouthpiece , paint etc.

The good thing about blowguns is.... its up to you


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys, very helpful. Your right pvc is cheap, so I'll cut various sizes and see what works best for me.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Just remember that currently only 48 inches (4 feet) or below are allowed in competitions. Which is why I practice with the 4 footers. However for hunting I would want something longer. At least 5 feet.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks, I'll mainly be plinking inside with mine, probably around 20 ft or so, so I'll start with 3 ft and move to 4 for a max.


----------



## lovemongre (6 mo ago)

Peruvian Pucuna's were around seven feet which is super long for an indigenous Peruvian.








Featured Object: Yagua Blowgun






www.spurlock.illinois.edu


----------



## Lobohunter (Aug 22, 2020)

After a few years of constant shooting
Thank you pandemic!
My 6ft carbon fiber blowguns are all I use now! both in the fifty cal and the .625
Just more of everything once you get used to it.
More power more distance
Granted it doesn't start off that way


----------

